# Job opportunities in Granada.



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of any job openings in Granada perchance?

My son is thinking of moving down there, he appreciates we are in the middle of a crisis at the moment but he is looking around and I thought it couldnt hurt to ask you guys if you have heard of anything.

He is fluent in Spanish, Catalan, can make himself understood in German and Arabic, is a qualified lighting and sound engineer, an experienced DJ and has worked on hospital radio in the past he also has lots of experience in the building trades etc to name but a few strings on his bow.

We know there are hundreds of folk out there looking but hey, if you don't ask.....


----------

